# What would make people order online ???



## shinglebroker (Feb 18, 2011)

purchesing shingles
buying shingles
shingle
roofing shingle


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Property Owners or Contractors?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Something tells me that this post is somehow failed spam and we are talking to a robot because the post makes no sense, but I am passionate about the initial question so I am going to vent and answer.


Order what? You are asking us what would make Me as a contractor buy shingles online?

Well the simple answer is none of my vendors have developed a website whicha llows me to do that yet. I have suggested it to them all numerous times and they have websites showing their product, but how much harder would it be to turn their site into a true ecommerce powerhouse? I mean I can see no down side to doing this, they already have databases of their inventory in real time, they already have a website, a developer can link the two for a few thousand bucks.

Right now I either call my order in or fax a purchase order. I used to call it in, but had mistakes, so I started faxing purchase orders. Still mistakes.

Now they don't have to pay someone $12 an hour to punch keys. They will have less ordering mistakes because the person punching the keys orders the wrong material which happens. If I order the wrong material, it's on me. Oops. I mean really this is the way it needs to be and can't understand why the industry is so far behind.


----------



## shinglebroker (Feb 18, 2011)

*Hi*

i totaly agree with what your saying i mean i send a fax or bring the initial bill into the office anyways, so why not just make it your mistake is right. I mean the people taking in the orders they arent at the job looking at what you need to finish it or start it. I was thinking that would be a great idea and then if you had any questions you wouldnt have to pull up your records on your own computer that no contractor that i have ever seen carrys so you could could go on your phone or any computer and check your order status. That would be a cool idea if someone did that. Can i ask you a question how many times has your supplyer messed up your order?


----------



## caliroofer (Feb 15, 2011)

I wonder what a pallet of tile costs thru UPS? Ha!


----------



## shinglebroker (Feb 18, 2011)

*Yup*

What kind of shingles do u need


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

@CaliRoofer UPS...lol

I wonder what it would take to become a shingle distributor online. Definately worth looking in to. Would fit right inline with my site.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You'd have a hard time competing with the national distributorships like ABC, however why they haven't done it yet is beyond my comprehension. Maybe they think roofers aren't tech saavy.


----------



## VermontRoofing (Mar 19, 2011)

*Vermont Roofing*

Harvey Industries encourages online order placement with normal routine pick-up or delivery service.

I usually still call my orders in because I feel it is extremely important I speak to a real person and get my order and delivery instructions straight on both sides.

May be a time saver for straight forward orders for pick-up and/or to your own business.

However the order can be placed online and they were offering a $100 discount on your first order placed so they are encouraging you to place the order just to try it out and receive the discount for doing so.

They also email you more discounts, info, and offers geared towards online orders as well.

Chittenden Builders
Shake Hands Online - Specialized Marketing Services For Roofing Contractors


----------

